# How to Quarantine Feeders



## vrion (Oct 6, 2004)

I've been looking for correct quarantine procedure... Please share howd' you do it.

thanks!


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

seperate tank for a month or more to be sure its not sick

_but just because they dont look sick doesnt mean they are not carrying diseases_

the best way to quarantine feeders is to not be feeding them to your fish.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

put em in a tank and feed em good foods for 1-2 weeks









then they're ready for playtime







but remeber they should only be treats


----------



## vrion (Oct 6, 2004)

thanks!!


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

a few will propaly die make sure you get them out of the tank right away beforethe other fish start to eat them, also make sure to feed them alot, and goldfish like colder water


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

just keep them in a seperate tank for about 2 weeks,


----------

